# Going from liberty v.9 to ..?? cm7?



## thesadleaf (Aug 31, 2011)

First off, greetings to all.

New to the forums, been spyin around gathering some really good information from everyone. good stuff.

Im trying to go from liberty v.9 to a more updated/new/better rom or something, anyone have any suggestions?

ive been a long time liberty user so something in the same category would be appreciated.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1633 may be of interest.

Edit: & welcome to the forum.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

I did the opposite and went from cm7 back to liberty. Why you want to leave? To just try something new?


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Liberty is going to be updated soon. If you want to try a good ROM, there's Shuji 2.0, Apex or Darkslide X. CM7 has too many issues and fixes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

reposter432 said:


> Liberty is going to be updated soon. If you want to try a good ROM, there's Shuji 2.0, Apex or Darkslide X. CM7 has too many issues and fixes.


The unofficial CM7 nightlies for the GB kernel are actually pretty darn stable.  I've been running the latest nightly since it was released and have had zero problems with it. Battery life is amazing (I'm at 60% after 7 hours and 1 hour and 33 minutes of display time). I've been averaging around 16-18 hours of battery life on a full charge. Plus, all the fixes are already implemented in the unofficial nightlies, so there's really no need to flash any additional files. I was experiencing some force closes with the DSP manager, but I ended up just deleting it since I don't see a reason to have a built-in equalizer for phone calls (my music player has an equalizer). Oh, and widescreen mode works on the camera with the GB kernel.

I know everyone has their reasons for choosing different ROMs, but I didn't want any Blur framework left on my phone. I also don't need HDMI out or anything like that. I just wanted to toss my two cents out there since CM7 is really coming together nicely. Liberty, Shuji, Apex, and other ROMs based off of .596 or .602 are also great ROMs as well for those that want to retain at least some of the Blur framework for various reasons.


----------

